# Sticky  PSA: Read Before Updating Your Device!



## DrMacinyasha

So you've got your shiny phone, and you're loving all those nice root features on your stock ROM. But what's this? Your manufacturer/carrier has released an update! Well guess what? If you want to keep root,

Don't Update!​
Instead, wait a few days. It doesn't take very long (usually) for rooted stock ROMs to be released, and there's probably a 99% chance that by updating, you'll remove your root access. What's worse, is that there's also a good chance that your new update has some anti-root/"security" patches (especially if it's an update to Gingerbread) which will prevent rooting! The latest batch of HTC device updates are notorious for this, just ask EVO 4G owners who have the 2.3.3 OTA installed and didn't use UnrEVOked beforehand.

The biggest exception to this rule, is the Google Experience devices: The HTC Nexus One, Samsung Nexus S, and Motorola XOOM. They will remove root access with their updates, however that can be undone. Since Google Experience devices have unlocked bootloaders, a custom recovery can be installed via Fastboot, and then Superuser and su can be flashed from recovery. With S-OFF devices, or those with unlocked bootloaders, they will lose root, but many of them may keep S-OFF through the update. If they do, they will be able to reinstall a recovery, and reinstall root access, but it can be problematic depending on the device and update. Your safest option is still to just sit and wait a few days.

So remember:

Update for your phone? Want to keep root? *Don't update!*

To be clear: I'm not referring to ROM updates such as CyanogenMod 7.0.3 to 7.1.0. This is in reference to official carrier/manufacturer-supplied updates.


----------



## itsTreyG

Nice reminder. However, some users have no choice. If they buy the phone too late with the new software already pre-loaded then you're screwed. Happened to my wife. Bought her a shiny new DInc2 couple of weeks ago. First thing she said was to do to her phone what I did to mine. Quickly headed over to XDA to get the low down, only to find out that you can only root on 2.2. Her phone came pre-loaded with 2.3. =(


----------



## zerok

I wish this was out before. 2.3.4 Gingerbread update for my Kyocera Echo came out two days ago and I took it. Now non of the root methods work for it and I can't seem to find one that will work.


----------



## mallen

zerok said:


> I wish this was out before. 2.3.4 Gingerbread update for my Kyocera Echo came out two days ago and I took it. Now non of the root methods work for it and I can't seem to find one that will work.


You will just have to wait. Keep checking and as soon as an exploit comes out to get root,use it and dont turn back.


----------



## billbrazky10000

What does root mean? I'm learning

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------

